# [14th Week] Not a lotta



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*I hope you don't mind...*
I decided to turn this thread into a little log of Dudley's first year. From our initial excitement, waiting for him to come home, training, etc. 

[hr]

After some failed attempts, we can't wait to get one of these little fellas home. This community has been great so far and I have a feeling I will be leaning on you folks a lot when one of these little guys makes it home. 

The breeder has been great communicating with us we get closer to being able to bring one home. Here are some pictures from week 1 & 2.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [5 Weeks] Waiting game gets worse*

OK, got this picture this morning and the waiting game is now 100% worse. The good news is I will be visiting the litter next week.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: [5 weeks] Waiting game gets worse!*

OMG! They are sooo adorable!! ;D


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: [5 weeks] Waiting game gets worse!*

Eddie, those little fellas are cute. 
I've been waiting for 2 years to get a V. All the while hanging hear in the background. So I know how excited you are! I just signed up to the forum now that I am finally getting a pup ( the wife said yes finally!) and everyone here has been great. I am going to be relying on everyone here to. We went and checked out the litter about 2 weeks ago now and let me tell you it makes it very real and since we visited it's been like the night before christmas when your a kid. Excited and anxious and wondering what the little guy is going to be like. Our boy comes home in a week how long do you have to go?
It's also great seeing so many members getting there pups or who have just gotten them. We can all watch them grow up from little devils into fantastic we'll adjust V's


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [5 weeks] Waiting game gets worse!*

Another 4 weeks before he comes home... Memorial Day Weekend. 

I too have lived vicariously through these forums and everyone's pets. What cracks me up though is when Mr Cool (17 YO boy) gets giddy about it. He misses having a dog around the house but his excitement around the pup is palpable.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [4 weeks] We picked out our Puppy! Meet Dudley.*

I flew out to visit the litter of puppies today. I had a great opportunity to meet all the puppies and interact with them. I wasn't sure we would pick one out just yet, but I did. 

No, I didn't pick the first one that walked up to me. I was actually very tempted to get a different pup that did seem to love me but I think he was maybe a little to strong minded. 

Anyway, meet Dudley. We will be picking him up in about 4 weeks. Entire family is very excited.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [4 weeks] We picked out our Puppy! Meet Dudley.*

OMG! I miss Dharma being that little. I couldn't wait until the litter arrived and then finding out that we got a girl. When she was 3 weeks old we went to meet her for the first time and did not make it there- The heartbreak of a serious car accident on the way. And then finally meeting her- Then the wait of her actually coming home. I can't believe Dharma is almost a year old. Treasure the time and take lots of pictures because it goes fast.( even though they deprive you of sleep and your life in general at first!)


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: [4 weeks] We picked out our Puppy! Meet Dudley.*

those wrinkles! Welcome to the longest 4 weeks of your life


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [4 weeks] We picked out our Puppy! Meet Dudley.*

OH Eddiemoto I am so excited for you, and your pup looks exactly like a Dudley... Great Name!!
Keep us in the loop, because we all feel like extended family, and we just love puppies, and puppy pictures!!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [3 weeks] AHHHHHHHH I WANT MY PUPPY!*

AHHHHHHHH I WANT MY PUPPY!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: [3 weeks] AHHHHHHHH I WANT MY PUPPY!*

They are incredible dogs. I love mine to pieces! 

Congrats on your new family member-to-be!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [2 weeks to go] 11 Pounds already!*

Got some video of Dudley today. They say he is already 11lbs @ 6 weeks.


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: [2 weeks to go] 11 Pounds already!*

It's funny. I couldn't help but notice there was one pup in the video more interested in chilling on the bed. When I went and visited my pup last week there was the same thing, just one girl on the bed playing by herself. I wonder why this is? Maybe caught them tired? Not sure.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: [2 weeks to go] 11 Pounds already!*

Our litter as well had one of those. Kinda off by herself. I just figured that was the "wallflower" off the group.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [2 weeks to go] 11 Pounds already!*

I noticed that puppy too. In most pictures and when I visited, one puppy is usually off by itself. I wonder if it is always the same one?


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [2 weeks to go] 11 Pounds already!*

Savannah was the puppy off by herself in her litter. She was by herself in every photo the breeder sent me. Since she was always going to be with me at work and at home, I thought it would be good to get the puppy who was already comfortable by herself. Good decision for both of us.


----------



## stefanessa (May 12, 2013)

*Re: [2 weeks to go] 11 Pounds already!*

Eddiemoto- my Jax was exactly 11lbs at 6 weeks old! He'll be 1 year old in week and a half and he's about 57lbs. Your pup will be a big boy! 

A word of advice, get him walking on a loose leash ASAP lol they're ridiculously strong.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [2 weeks to go] 11 Pounds already!*



stefanessa said:


> A word of advice, get him walking on a loose leash ASAP lol they're ridiculously strong.


Great advise. One of the first things I will be doing for sure. He will have about 3 weeks before his/my dog training classes begin. I hope to have a head start by this time for sure. Although, I must admit that I'm a little nervous since the other dogs I've trained with never had the energy levels of a Vizsla.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [2 weeks to go] 11 Pounds already!*

Oh hey, new puppy video. Dudley is sporting the purple collar.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [2 weeks to go] New Video*

Oh so cute! I honestly didn't get to see the rest of Dharma's litter together as we were in a car accident and did not make it that day. Dharma was picked for us.... but I do know that she was the runt of the litter but is very vocal and feisty!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [2 weeks to go] New Video*



MCD said:


> Dharma was picked for us.... but I do know that she was the runt of the litter but is very vocal and feisty!


The runt of this litter is named Penny. She chummed up with another puppy and the breeder said those two often slept together and played. Kind of sad that they will be separated soon.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [1 weeks to go] We are almost ready for the booger.*

Well, we are almost ready for the little booger to come home. 


[li]Crate... check[/li]
[li]Big comfy chair next to crate... check[/li]
[li]Iron will for crate training... check[/li]
[li]Read up on training... 4 checks[/li]
[li]Sanity...[/li]
[li]Dog training club and classes... check[/li]
[li]Dog toys... check[/li]
[li]Puppy Proofed house... check[/li]
[li]New camera... check[/li]
[li]Sanity...[/li]
[li]Explaintion to cats... check[/li]
[li]Vet picked out... check[/li]
[li]First vet appointment... check[/li]
[li]Sanity...[/li]


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: [1 weeks to go] We are almost ready for the booger.*

Don't forget lots of sleep! ;D


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [1 weeks to go] We are almost ready for the booger.*

And patience.


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: [1 weeks to go] We are almost ready for the booger.*

Food
Treats
Poop bags
Carpet cleaner


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: [1 weeks to go] We are almost ready for the booger.*

I'm still looking for my sanity. I know it's around here somewhere...


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: [1 weeks to go] We are almost ready for the booger.*

POOP BAGS!!!!!! 

and blankets for the couch..

edit... roll up any rugs - he will pee on them!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [1 weeks to go] We are almost ready for the booger.*



[li]Sleep... working on it.[/li]
[li]Poop bags... check[/li]
[li]Poop bags... check[/li]
[li]Poop bags... check[/li]
[li]Rollup carpet... good call. Most floors are hardwood.[/li]


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [1 weeks to go] We are almost ready for the booger.*

I can guarantee you that the cats won't buy your explanation or be all that friendly to the new intruder.
One year in they still don't like her that much ;D


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [1 weeks to go] We are almost ready for the booger.*

Oh and mind the cat litter and your little red devil's mouth. That can get pretty gross!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [1 weeks to go] We are almost ready for the booger.*

Just talked to my breeder. Might be a male or two still available from the litter. Located in Maine.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [1 weeks to go] We are almost ready for the booger.*

OH MY GosH!! E.M You are so ready... 
I hope you don't go through withdrawals, from the planning to the enactment!!!!!
RELAX!!! RELAX!!! RELAX!!!
he is a puppy!!!
He will just want to love you and be with you and actually ... Puppy hood is easy if you just "PAY ATTENTION" to the NEEDS of the moment.
Every pup is different... some want to just curl up on YOU and sleep, some are little Tasmanian Devils, and never sleep unless you insist. Just remember they are babies, and all babies need... food... potty... attention... sleep... and most of all LOVE.

EASY as PIE........ ha ha ha!!!!

I CAN'T WAIT for U to get your BABY!!!

PS... I Forget>>> What will you name it?????


----------



## stefanessa (May 12, 2013)

*Re: [1 weeks to go] We are almost ready for the booger.*

Eddiemoto- Sounds like you have everything ready!! And don't be nervous about loose leash walking with a high energy breed. I have no doubt you will do great! Jax pulls much more on the way to the park then after running all his energy out he is 100x better at listening to me and heeling by my side. 

Off leash exercise is the KEY to having a tired obedient happy pup  

Enjoy your baby while he's young, time flies!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [1 weeks to go] We are almost ready for the booger.*



tknafox2 said:


> PS... I Forget>>> What will you name it?????


Dudley.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: [1 weeks to go] We are almost ready for the booger.*

Sounds like you are very well prepared to welcome Dudley!!

Please remember, when your puppy begins to chew (on you!)... this is normal puppy behavior.  Normal.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [1 weeks to go] We are almost ready for the booger.*

These forums have been immensely informative on shark attacks, zoomies, crying, etc. Our last couple of dogs were very well behaved and took to training. I've tried to express to my wife and son that this isn't going to be easy for a while and how consistency will be even more important with this dog. Wife things I'm exaggerating a bit... we will see.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [1 weeks to go] We are almost ready for the booger.*

No Vizslas are not like any dog....... My mother said that as we stayed at their house the first week we had Dharma. This was of course contrary to what she had originally thought. Man was she a smart, persistent little critter. She even got to experience her first large body of water the week we got her and did very well with it. She figured out pretty quickly how to manipulate all of us too. Dharma is now almost a year old. Hard to believe.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [1 weeks to go] We are almost ready for the booger.*

Eddiemoto... With all this great advice, you are probably wearing post-it's on your forehead!!
Your little guy "Dudley" (great name) will adapt to your life style... And you will adapt to his!
You will have a great time showing him all the Wonderful Pleasures of a Dogs life!!
I think we are all as excited as you are for your big day!!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [D DAY] Off to pickup Dudley today.*

Off to pickup Dudley. I would imagine many pictures Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [+2 Days] Day 2 puppy report*

*Day 2 with Dudley*

The trip back should have been about an 8 hour trip... New York and traffic wasn't good to us. We didn't roll into the house until about 3:30am. Dudley was very excited and hard to contain for about the first hour in the car. After that, he chilled as long as his head was resting on someone's thigh.

Seems to like his crate... If he isn't on top of one of us, he likes to drag a toy into his crate and attempt to destroy it.

Hardwood floors are working to our advantage... besides his crate, we have one blanket on the floor that we are moving to where we want him to hang out.

As for training... Uggghhhh, potty training is hard. It seems so far the best approach is to NEVER take my eyes off him. A few accidents, but again... the hardwood floors are working towards our advantage. He is starting to understand that the clicker means good stuff. 

Cats... they are simply keeping their distance right now.
*
Pics...*


[li]His first introduction to my wife. [/li]
[li]Chilling on the big chair.[/li]
[li]Relaxing on his movable blanket. In front of his crate [/li]


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: [+2 Days] Day 2 Puppy Report*

What a cutie! He'll get the potty training down eventually. Just remember transitions- just woke up, just ate, just drank, just zoomed around, just peed outside 5 minutes ago...


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [+2 Days] Day 2 Puppy Report*

He is adorable! I think I warned you about the cats. You might want to get the feliway pheromone diffuser or I have put both cats on Zylkene capsules in their food. We are getting better behaviour from them towards the dog.(Finally)
No you can not take your eyes off of them for the first little while. Believe me I seem to remember the first weeks at home..... Into every thing, trying to help with everything, and going to the bathroom soo much. I had trouble trying to read Dharma and just wished she would figure out the front or side door signal. I would also have put her in her crate more than we did initially and stuck out the nights instead of her sleeping in our bed. I'm sure it will be no time before he has you wrapped around that little paw of his. Enjoy him!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [+2 Days] Day 2 Puppy Report*



MCD said:


> You might want to get the feliway pheromone diffuser or I have put both cats on Zylkene capsules in their food. We are getting better behaviour from them towards the dog.(Finally)


Almost forgot... just ordered from Amazon. Now I have to find a spot to put it that Dudley won't chew on it.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [+2 Days] Day 2 Puppy Report*

Hooray!!! Baby is home!! I really like the movable blanket idea, gives him his place, where ever you want him.
I hope your kittys are nice cats, my niece got a German short hair pup, and her cats put his eye out. He was just a curious puppy, and it only took one good smack from a nasty cat paw. $7000.00 and blind in one eye.
Dudley is so adorable, and his name suits him!!
Congrats on your successful pick up journey and your first couple of days...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: [+2 Days] Day 2 Puppy Report*



Eddiemoto said:


> MCD said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to get the feliway pheromone diffuser or I have put both cats on Zylkene capsules in their food. We are getting better behaviour from them towards the dog.(Finally)
> ...


The diffuser works best in a small space. We have pheromone collars for our cats. They're brothers and used to cuddle, but have started fighting in the last year. The collars help a lot.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [9 Weeks] First week puppy report*

First week puppy report

*Crate Training…*
Despite a rough start, he is now sleeping in his crate all night long. Of course, when he cries I let him out and we go back to bed. I am still in his line of site though. 

This week I may try to sleep in my bed for a bit. I better tell the wife so we don’t have an awkward moment with the pool boy.

*Potty Training…*
It has been a long time since we have had a puppy. The first 4 days was tough and extremely frustrating. Once I started to get more strategic, things started to get better quickly.
1. I started putting him in his crate when unsupervised… even for a few minutes. 
2. I started to get strategic with the crate, his chair and cuddle time. Since he doesn’t go in these places, I will put try to keep him here until he does “Hit the Head”.
3. He has to go in a place with a lot of distractions. Once he goes, I wait about 30 seconds and let him off leash to search for sticks. Now he just goes so he can go search for his precious sticks.
4. I’m not simply leaving the water bowl out. He actually goes over to where I put it and lets me know by pawing the floor and sitting down. Very cute.

*Other Training…*
He has his name down and sits on command. He will come, well, if there isn’t too much stimulus in the area. We go to puppy class the first week of July so we will continue to work on some of the basics until then. We are using a clicker.

*Overall…*
I’m glad I took this week off from work. We are having a good time and have bonded really well. When he has his fits, I’ve taken to calling him Darth Dudley. The dark side is strong with this one.

We both enjoy our time at the park. Twice a day I’m taking him down to a local ballpark for us to run. Not long distance, we just run about a 100 feet hit the ground and play a bit. After four or five times doing this we chill out, search for sticks and then go home. I’m purposely taking him to the ballpark since other dogs don’t go there and I don’t want him to discover our super fun back yard until after we are comfy with potty training.

Finally, I’m really looking forward to getting his


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: [9 Weeks] First week puppy report*

Sounds like a typical first week for a V puppy! 
Ours loves sticks and will make a stick pile in the yard. When he gets bored with one he goes in search of a new one to add to the pile 
As long as your supervising him and setting a schedule that your not deviating from the potty training will come quickly. Tucker is 12 weeks old on Saturday and hasn't had an accident in at least a week and a half or more. I think he has got it down now. 
Dudley is a cute little pup. Enjoy the first couple weeks as they grow so fast! 
Also expect puppy obedience class to be a struggle as he will want to jump and play. I found using a couple different high value treats only for the classes works well. Tucker will get tired of one kind of treat and find trying to play with the other dogs more interesting. Changing up the treats helps but you have to be more interesting than whatever has his attention at that time.
I use freeze dried chicken liver (puppy crack) and pepperoni.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: [9 Weeks] First week puppy report*



Eddiemoto said:


> This week I may try to sleep in my bed for a bit. I better tell the wife so we don’t have an awkward moment with the pool boy.


If it doesn't work out in your favor, you have a cute little vizsla that would love to cuddle with you at night...on the couch.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [9 Weeks] First week puppy report*

I'm jealous of all of your progress.  I broke my own cardinal rule when it comes to pups and am raising two at once. Twice the work will hopefully equal twice the reward.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: [9 Weeks] First week puppy report*



MeandMy3 said:


> I'm jealous of all of your progress.  I broke my own cardinal rule when it comes to pups and am raising two at once. Twice the work will hopefully equal twice the reward.


Our two lemon beagles are sisters so I feel ur pain. Twice the pee and poop and potty breaks but also... twice the love and they have a buddy to play with. After taking care of the sisters Koda has been a breeze!! The work you are putting in now with two will have great rewards in the end!


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: [9 Weeks] First week puppy report*

My wife said how much easier it would be with a second V. I was rather shocked that she said that!! Especially since I'm te one that pushed to get a V Maybe in a year we will look at adopting a younger female.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [9 Weeks] First week puppy report*



MeandMy3 said:


> I'm jealous of all of your progress.  I broke my own cardinal rule when it comes to pups and am raising two at once. Twice the work will hopefully equal twice the reward.


I'm not sure if it is all progress, I turned my head and he left a little something in the middle of the living room a few minutes ago. Ugggghh. I keep telling myself he is doing better than I did at 9 weeks 

I couldn't imagine working with two of them at the same time. I'm sure it helps with the playing but I bet it is tough with, well, everything else.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: [9 Weeks] First week puppy report*



Eddiemoto said:


> I'm not sure if it is all progress, I turned my head and he left a little something in the middle of the living room a few minutes ago. Ugggghh. I keep telling myself he is doing better than I did at 9 weeks


I think boys are harder with the potty training as they like to mark everything and don't fully get everything out at once. He will get it soon enough and pee on you floor will be a thing of the past! 8)


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [9 Weeks] First week puppy report*

It is progress, compared to where we are at.  Our pups are labs, but our vizsla treats them like they are her own, she corrects them and ushers them to the door. That is pretty funny. She doesn't like their accidents any more than I do. She also isn't a fan of her sleep being disturbed at night when they need to get up, so hopefully she will influence their training. Ha!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [9 Weeks] First week puppy report*

I like the nickname Darth Dudley Eddiemoto. Dharma;s nickname is " The Dharmanator" instead of the Terminator.


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: [9 Weeks] First week puppy report*



Eddiemoto said:


> First week puppy report
> 
> *Crate Training…*
> Despite a rough start, he is now sleeping in his crate all night long. Of course, when he cries I let him out and we go back to bed. I am still in his line of site though.
> ...


I too was surprised how quickly Copper learned his name, come, and the sit command. I think he "knew" them in 3 days, but like you said, it's a matter of getting control of the "puppy attention span". I think I'm lucky when it comes to sleeping in the crate. First 2 nights were experimental but now we, puppy and I, got it down. GO PUPPY CLASS OF 2014!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [9 Weeks] First week puppy report*

Took these this morning. I have a lot work to do as a photographer, but Dudley enjoyed all the treats that came along with it. As you can imagine, at 9 weeks it was hard to get him to sit still long enough for a picture.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: [9 Weeks] First week puppy report*

I think your photographic skills are just fine... and the photos of Dudley are really sweet!! What a cutie pie! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [10th Week] Puppy report*

*Report on his second week*

*Crate Training…*
Happy to say that I’m sleeping in my own bed now and Dudley is making it through the night. He lets us know if he has to go out, but then goes back to sleep. 

We have been putting him in the crate more and more for shorter intervals when we have to focus on something else. Oddly enough, this seems to have encouraged him to just want to hangout in there on his own more often.

*Potty Training…*
I am really happy with the progress in this area. For the most part, if/when he has an accident, it is our fault.

The big news is he has started to ring his bells! This is amazing and makes us all very happy. The more he has to go, the more aggressive he is with the bells. I need to catch this on video at some point.

*Other Stuff…*
•	He has become really good buddies with one of the kittens. Sadly, we found the kitten a home and he will only be with us a few more weeks. See the short video I’ve attached.
•	Shark attacks… freaking ouch! It is those little nips you don’t suspect that really freaking hurt.
•	Zoomies… So that is a zoomie. Wow. He has some in chair zoomies which really crack me up. He flips, flops and basically goes spastic.
•	We have unexpectedly trained Dudley to chill out wherever his big blanket is. If we fold it up and put it on the floor, he will tend to rest there. If we spread it out on our chair, he will hang out in the chair with us. I like to fold it up and keep it at my feet when working.
•	We are working with some loose leash training, but that really isn’t going all that well just yet.
•	I can’t wait for his shots so we can start taking him out and about. I feel a little cooped up having to hang at the house or a local park all the time.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: [10th Week] Puppy report*

omg!!!! I absolutely love the pic of him cuddling the kitten and the one of him eating icecream!!! Why are you not posting on pic of the month?????


----------



## nigelpen (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: [10th Week] Puppy report*

Yes, I think Tyler is the same age as Dudley and less than a week at home I am dying to get the final shots and take his to the park. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [10th Week] Puppy report*

Didn't know about Pic of the month. Sounds like fun.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: [10th Week] Puppy report*

Maybe this link will help ;D

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,23666.0.html


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [11th Week] Puppy report sorry, no pics this week.*

*Report on his third week*

*Potty Training…*
A couple of accidents, but he is clearly trying to hold things and wait to get outside. Cracks me up when I take him out and he doesn't have to go. He fakes it and looks at me wondering if he will get away with it.

*Other Stuff…*
•	He is starting to get the idea that he shouldn't be jumping in folks. He is catching himself partway up many times and holding back. He is very excitable, so it doesn't happen all the time.
•	Zoomies… Zoomed directly into a tree yesterday. It had to hurt. He moped around for about 5 minutes after.
•	He got his shots so he got to go out and about into the world on Friday. He loves his short walks and meeting some of the other dogs in the neighborhood. Leach training is slowly coming along.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [11th Week] Puppy report sorry, no pics this week.*

12 weeks and Dudley is already going out and eating dinner with friends.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [12th Week] Socialization has begun*

Last week was all about socialization. I tried to take him with me to as many places as I can. In the process he has become a little social butterfly. He feels he has to meet everyone and say hi. He has also been socializing with some other dogs as well.

*Sirus is his bud.* This is a white lab’ish dog that we have gotten to know well. Well enough now that when we go to the park next to their home, he just lets Sirus out and the dog play begins. He is a couple years old and plays very, very well with Dudley. In the picture, he is taunting him with toys.

We met a chocolate lab when we went down to the pier to introduce Dudley to the water. They played in the water a lot which helped him get acclimated pretty well. He really only swam a few times, but he clearly has figured it out. The funny part was when they were playing on the pier and they both fell off into the water. Had to pull him out 

*Other items…*


[li]I claim a temporary victory over potty training. He seems to have this one nailed down.[/li]
[li]We sign Dudley up for classes today. They don’t start until the 14th though. [/li]


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [12th Week] Socialization has begun*

Fantastic! Love your 'temporary victory' phrase. There will be regressions in some training aspects but hopefully not in potty training.

You might get a kick out of the puppy scavenger hunt that one of the forum members posted a while back. Use the search bar.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [12th Week] Socialization has begun*



jld640 said:


> Fantastic! Love your 'temporary victory' phrase. There will be regressions in some training aspects but hopefully not in potty training.
> 
> You might get a kick out of the puppy scavenger hunt that one of the forum members posted a while back. Use the search bar.


Yeah, I figure he is only 13 weeks and nothing is necessarily going to be perfect. Good way to remind myself to be consistent too. 

Search for scavenger hunt now.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: [13th Week] What a freaking month*

*Report on his fourth week*

Hard to believe he has been with us over a month already. He is really settling in well and we *WERE* all starting to get a routine. Until this week. My daughter came home from college for a week and brought her friend. It was great having them around... really great. However, our routines took a hit. Everything is good but he seems to just ignore us now when we give any commands. Clearly learned this from my daughter 

*Training…*
Kind of just starting over again. Need him to re-understand NO and start paying attention.

*Loose Leash…*
We have really struggled with getting him to walk with a loose leash. There is just too much stimulus when we go for walks. Yesterday I got him a gentle leader and HOLY CRAP did that make a difference. Completely changed the dynamic of our walks. 

*Other Stuff…*
•	Still getting along with the cats. As you can see by the photo, he and the older cat are now starting to chum up a bit.
•	I've tried to take him to as many places as possible with me. The more he socializes, the better.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Good week, not a lot happened really... so, just a couple of pics.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

What a cutie!!!


----------

